# Pineapple Juice?



## fasty73 (1/10/10)

The missus doesn't want me to do apple juice, so she asked if I could ferment pineapple juice. Has anyone done it before?


----------



## pk.sax (1/10/10)

I was reading something in BYO magazine yesterday that pineapple has some troublesome enzyme but that canned stuff is no trouble becausethe heat treatment given to cans kills it off.

Maybe someone knows much better than this much.


----------



## Nick JD (1/10/10)

I did it once in the early 90s. I will never do it again.


----------



## MitchDudarko (1/10/10)

Alot of people did alot of regrettable things in the early 90's. Including myself


----------



## Chaddy00 (1/10/10)

The best cider I have ever made was using pineapple juice. I used a brigalow apple cider kit as a base, 3 litres of canned pineapple juice and raw sugar. Made 26 Litres of the stuff by mistake but it turned out for the better, has a nice pineapple after taste. Im not sure that using all pineapple juice would turn out ok, I reckon it will be to sour, even if you added lactose.


----------



## fasty73 (1/10/10)

Do you have more info on the recipe?


----------



## Lecterfan (1/10/10)

MitchDudarko said:


> Alot of people did alot of regrettable things in the early 90's. Including myself




Hee Hee...what an era... :icon_offtopic: As Mickey Rourke says in The Wrestler it was a time before "that Cobain pussy had to come around and ruin it all".

No offence to the young 'uns and nirvana fans...but that was the good/bad old days...


----------



## Chaddy00 (1/10/10)

Heres the recipe

Brigalow Apple Cider Kit
500g Dex
1kg Raw Sugar
1kg Lactose
3 Liters of tinned unsweetened Pineapple juice
Add water to 26 Litres

If you want you can add less water, my batch turned out like the corona of ciders, not a heap of flavor. So you could add less water to make it have a bit more flavor to the batch. Im going to put down another batch of this soon, any suggestions would be welcome


----------



## bum (2/10/10)

Apple juice. 

Lots of it.


----------



## Tripsky (2/10/10)

chaddy - did you end up making another batch of this brew? or anyone else? interested to see how it turned out. looking for some cider variations to spice up the summer


----------



## Chaddy00 (3/10/10)

Tripsky said:


> chaddy - did you end up making another batch of this brew? or anyone else? interested to see how it turned out. looking for some cider variations to spice up the summer



Im about to in a couple of weeks, a friend tried the same recipe using bottled pineapple juice and no lactose, didnt turn out great. So practicalfool might be right about the enzyme, personally i think the lactose wont have much effect. Ive been really disappointed in its effect, it seems like you need ridiculous quantities to add any real sweetness. I tried 1kg of lactose in a ginger beer made from scratch and it was really dry.


----------



## Bongchitis (6/10/10)

Chaddy00 said:


> Im about to in a couple of weeks, a friend tried the same recipe using bottled pineapple juice and no lactose, didnt turn out great. So practicalfool might be right about the enzyme, personally i think the lactose wont have much effect. Ive been really disappointed in its effect, it seems like you need ridiculous quantities to add any real sweetness. I tried 1kg of lactose in a ginger beer made from scratch and it was really dry.



+1 on the lactose. Very subtle and is virtually undetectable in largish amounts in cider and gingerbeer... for me anyway.


----------



## SuiCIDER (6/10/10)

I would use both apple and pineapple, where the recipe that Chaddy00 posted looks alright but I would top off with apple juice, not water (depending on OG). I'd also be wary of the pineapple juice, it's very acidic so maybe add a cupful to the must every half hour or so.


----------



## smilinggilroy (6/10/10)

fasty73 said:


> The missus doesn't want me to do apple juice, so she asked if I could ferment pineapple juice. Has anyone done it before?


Did a Pine, lime, Coconut for the Missuz a short time ago.
Turned out O.K......I guess (tastes crap to me).
She stirs in some honey into the glass (from 330ml bottle) and ends up with a pleasant drink. 

Try getting some ideas from this:-
12lt pineapple juice (Berri I think,no preservatives)
750ml coconut drink (2Xcoconut drink in cans, the one the Asians like with bits of coconut in it)
500ml fresh squeezed lime juice
500ml fresh squeezed lemon juice
2-3 cinnamon sticks
500g white sugar
200g DLME
1sachet yeast- I used SN9
Yeast nutrient
Water to make 17lt.
You could also throw into the fermenter the zest from the lemons and limes, but I'm not having a lot of success with this idea 
as I think it imparts an unwanted bitter twang to the brew. Try boiling the zests (ZEST ONLY) in some water and adding the 
cooled liquid to the volume total. Haven't tried this concept with citrus as yet.
When I bulk primed I also need to add nearly a whole bottle of coconut rum essence (Queen coconut rum liqueur style flavouring,
this is found in the baking section of supermarket) as the coconut was lacking.

This brew does need to be sweeter!!
Hope this helps,
Cheers


----------



## megs80 (6/10/10)

practicalfool said:


> I was reading something in BYO magazine yesterday that pineapple has some troublesome enzyme but that canned stuff is no trouble becausethe heat treatment given to cans kills it off.
> 
> Maybe someone knows much better than this much.



This enzyme is the reason you cant make pineapple jelly. In cooking the way to get around it is to add red peppers to your juice and let steep for a while. A certain molecule in the pepper breaks down the enzyme without changing the taste.


----------

